# Sailing - Rolex Middle Sea Race - Record entry poses berthing problems to organisers



## infonote (Jun 27, 2006)

Organisers of the 2006 Rolex Middle Sea Race are facing a 'pleasant' problem in their build-up for this year's Mediterranean classic. The 74 boats registered so far - an all-time record - have left the Royal Malta Yacht Club (RMYC) with limited berthing space to accommodate all.

http://www.timesofmalta.com/core/article.php?id=239739


----------

